# Rusting of shower drains



## Adame (Dec 27, 2017)

After years of my earning, I bought a pretty good house from a real estate broker 2 months back. It is a double-storeyed house with bath attached bedrooms. Although it is not that old house, there are certain issues with the bathrooms. A few of the issues I repaired. 

There was a leak in the toilet tank because of the refill tube going down into the overflow tube. So I held it above the top of the overflow tube by a clip which solved the issue.

Another problem was the rust in the shower drain. I wonder how easily the shower drains rust. Because of the rust, there was a foul smell coming out of it caused my child to vomit. Anyways I have to replace the shower drains. Being a plumber I had been to many plumbing drain services but till date, I haven't seen any shower drains that rusted for any house less than 2 years. What do you think can be the reason for the early rusting of shower drains?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

The reason the drains are rusted is because someone used drain acid,
such as sulfuric acid or muritic acid


----------



## Designer Drains (Dec 28, 2017)

*material*

one of the biggest issues with rusty drains is that usually its because they are not made of stainless steel, or if you have screws in your cover they might not be made of stainless. if thats the case then that is the culprit. replacing the cover with something made of stainless steel would be a great option.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Designer Drains said:


> one of the biggest issues with rusty drains is that usually its because they are not made of stainless steel, or if you have screws in your cover they might not be made of stainless. if thats the case then that is the culprit. replacing the cover with something made of stainless steel would be a great option.


Not a plumber, bye bye.


----------



## Adame (Dec 27, 2017)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.
> 
> The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)
> 
> ...


Hi friend,
There is already a small intro about me in the introduction section. That is just a very short intro. If you would like to know more about me, i will surely do it!


----------



## Adame (Dec 27, 2017)

Designer Drains said:


> one of the biggest issues with rusty drains is that usually its because they are not made of stainless steel, or if you have screws in your cover they might not be made of stainless. if thats the case then that is the culprit. replacing the cover with something made of stainless steel would be a great option.


Yeah that's true I guess. After seeing this post, I just went and checked the shower drains. The drains are made of stainless steel but the screw is not. It could be the reason for the rust.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

You are not a plumber


----------

